# Помогите разобраться в снимках



## Муза04 (5 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте.Сыну  почти 14.Сегодня были у врача.Запугал так,что до сих пор трясет.Пожалуйста,могут ли врачи посмотреть и вынести вердикт.
Извиняюсь,я тут новичек,не знаю как приглашать врачей в тему.


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2022)

@Муза04, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Муза04 (5 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин пожалуйста,если вас не затруднит, посмотрите снимки.Нам сказали,что у сына болезнь Шейермана,что корсет носить нельзя.Сказали только плавать,укреплять мышцы спины.Через 3 месяца снова рентген.Если будет явное ухудшение(не знаю насколько оно должно быть явным),то подумать об операции.

@AIR очень хотелось бы послушать Ваши рекомендации.


----------



## AIR (5 Янв 2022)

Муза04 написал(а):


> @AIR очень хотелось бы послушать Ваши рекомендации.


Первая и главная рекомендация обусловлена 45 годами работы  - если хотите добиться максимального результата, 1) должны приложить все усилия для понимания проблемы 2) работа и ещё раз работа, но с полным пониманием,  что, как и для чего делать.
Всё только в Ваших руках.
Пример...



Муза04 написал(а):


> Сказали только плавать,укреплять мышцы спины


Фигня полнейшая. Укреплять мышцы спины дохлый номер. Они перерастянуты и от упражнений наберут только объем и массу, но не силу, держать не будут.
Насчёт плавания ляпнули "от фонаря", но плавать будет полезно, но на спине!
Потому что крайне необходимо работать с мышцами передней грудной стенки на расслабление,  растяжение.

Со стороны спины работа на устранение мышечно-тонической асимметрии право-лево на уровне грудо-поясничного и пояснично-крестцового переходов.
Это только малая толика рекомендаций, всё зависит от Вашего желания вникать и понимать.


----------



## Муза04 (5 Янв 2022)

AIR написал(а):


> Это только малая толика рекомендаций, всё зависит от Вашего желания вникать и понимать.


Я бы с радостью,но сейчас это все так сложно для меня.Я из Баку.О хороших мануальных терапевтах в нашем городе не слышала.Имеются те,кто "хрустят",но идти кним страшно и я так понимаю ,что это совсем не то.Скажите пожалуйста,а по снимкам ситуация очень серьезная?Нам сказали 22 °в пояснице и 62° кифозное искривление.Очень пугающе звучит.Но чисто визуально у него нет горба на спине.


----------



## AIR (5 Янв 2022)

Муза04 написал(а):


> ... Скажите пожалуйста,а по снимкам ситуация очень серьезная?


Дело в том, что спазмированные мышцы, как пружинки, с течением времени будут стягиваться всё сильнее, усиливая дугу. Поэтому выявлять спазмированные,  стянутые мышцы и расслаблять их до нормы... хотя бы акцентированными упражнениями.



Муза04 написал(а):


> ... Имеются те,кто "хрустят",но идти кним страшно и я так понимаю ,что это совсем не то.


Ни ни, вначале может показаться, что лучше,  но в итоге станет ухудшаться даже быстрее.



Муза04 написал(а):


> Нам сказали 22 °в пояснице и 62° кифозное искривление.


Повторяю, грудной отдел - спереди расслабление грудных и межреберных мышц.
Поясница - на среднем и нижнем поясничном расслабление мышц.
Разумеется, хорошо бы до нормы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2022)

Муза04 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин пожалуйста,если вас не затруднит, посмотрите снимки.Нам сказали,что у сына болезнь Шейермана,


Есть. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> что корсет носить нельзя


Нужно, но специальный. корсет Шено.
Как вырастить квадратный арбуз, знаете?



Муза04 написал(а):


> .Сказали только плавать,укреплять мышцы спины.


1 час ЛФК, лучше специальное, каждый день,  в перерывах между ношением корсета. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> Через 3 месяца снова рентген.Если будет явное ухудшение(не знаю насколько оно должно быть явным),то подумать об операции.


Операция и снимки через 3 месяца. 
То есть, были на приеме у хирурга.
Конечно, Вам решать.
Корсет лучше операции, мое мнение. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> @AIR очень хотелось бы послушать Ваши рекомендации.


Так как мнение русских врачей в Азербайджане не примут к сведению, то можно написать в любую клинику по лечению сколиоза в Европе, во многих есть русскоговорящее сопровождение.


----------



## Муза04 (6 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нужно, но специальный. Корсет Шено.
> Как вырастить квадратный арбуз, знаете?


Врач нам сказал,что корсет ему вообще противопаказан.Ребенок астенического типа телосложения.Скажите пожалуйста,без корсета все будет стремительно ухудшаться?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1 час ЛФК, лучше специальное, каждый день, в перерывах между ношением корсета.


Доктор,не могли бы вы мне сказать,какой специальный комплекс надо выполнять?У нас нет специалистов в этой области.Очень боюсь навредить самостоятельным подбором упражнений.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Операция и снимки через 3 месяца.
> То есть, были на приеме у хирурга.


Да,были у хируга.Просто выбор не велик,либо хирург,либо костоправ.Я просто побоялась,что с порога уложат моего сына на кушетку и начнут вправлять ему там что-то.А какому врачу обратиться?физиотеропевту?На операцию  не настроена,я конечно не разбираюсь,но я не вижу в его спине того,чем напугал меня врач.И жалоб на боль и одышку у него нет.На днях пойдем проверим сердце.Может посмотрите на фото?Я уже не знаю,что и думать.Скажите,какие прогнозы у этой болезни?Ухудшения неизбежны?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2022)

Муза04 написал(а):


> Врач нам сказал,что корсет ему вообще противопаказан.Ребенок астенического типа телосложения.Скажите пожалуйста,без корсета все будет стремительно ухудшаться?


Есть мнение врача.
Есть мировая практика.
Решение всегда за Вами.
Ответить ухудшиться или нет, можно, только сделав контрольные снимки. В стандарте это через год, если есть опасение - через 6 месяцев.
Ваш врач имеет практику делать через 3 месяца. Такое возможно, тут решение врача.
Так как вырастить квадратный арбуз?



> Доктор,не могли бы вы мне сказать,какой специалный комплекс надо выполнять?У нас нет специалисто в этой области.Очень боюсь навредить самостоятельным подбором упражнений.


Пришлите письмо на sfp05@mail.ru
Нельзя что-то рекомендовать не видя ребенка,тем более специальную ассиметричную гимнастику. Но общеразвивающую специальную пришлю.
Далее, если будет заниматься, дам инструктора для видеоконтроля.
Наберите в поиске Гимнастика Катарины Шрот в Азербайджане, может она есть.



> Да,были у хируга.Просто выбор не велик,либо хирург,либо костоправ.


По тактике ведения видно.



> Я просто побоялась,что с порога уложат моего сына на кушетку и начнут вправлять ему там что-то.А какому врачу обратиться?физиотеропевту


К ортопеду в детской республиканской больнице.



> ?На операцию не настроена,я конечно не разбираюсь,но я не вижу в его спине того,чем напугал меня врач.


У сколиоза всегда есть две проблемы:
- косметическая, тут так как мальчик, то наплевать
-физиологическая, тут главное не допустить



> И жалоб на боль и одышку у него нет.На днях пойдем проверим сердце.Может посмотрите на фото?Я уже не знаю,что и думать.


Успокоиться и составить программу действий,
Фото со спины показать обязательно.
Все будет хорошо,
На форуме есть человек с 3 степенью и чуть ли не чемпион в чем-то.
И Ваш будет чемпионом!



> Скажите,какие прогнозы у этой болезни?Ухудшения неизбежны?


У мальчиков - %15.


----------



## Муза04 (6 Янв 2022)

@La murr подскажите,как загрузить фото,что-то не получается


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2022)

@Муза04, добрый вечер!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Муза04 (6 Янв 2022)

@La murr, спасибо
@Доктор Ступин, посмотрите пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2022)

Всё, как на снимке. Левая нога короче, отсюда сколиоз.
Нижний позвонок обрезан, нельзя оценить аномалии.
На следующих снимках попросите, чтобы захватили.


----------



## Муза04 (7 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всё, как на снимке...


Вы видите по фото,что там есть эти 62°?Это какая степень получается?третья? Я почитала про эту болезнь,пишут что после 60 градусов назначают операции.Я просто не понимаю,зачем оперировать такую спину.
Мне казалось,оперируются,когда прям явный горб.Или там могут быть какие-то внутренние проблемы?Доктор скажите пожалуйста,нам кроме сердца нужно что-то еще проверить,может какие-то анализы сдать?Говорят ,что болезнь генетическая,но не у меня ,ни у мужа нет горбика.И еще,скажите,сколько позвонков на снимке имеют клиновидную форму?Вы простите,что я отнимаю ваше время кучей вопросов,но просто наш врач мне ничего толком не объяснил.Про короткую ногу вообще ничего не сказал.До этог еще один врач осматривал его ноги,сказал,что одинаковые.Неужели у нас настолько некомпетентные врачи!
А если ноги разные,ему нужна стелька под короткую ногу или что?Или стелька наоборот зафиксирует эту разницу ног?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2022)

Муза04 написал(а):


> Вы видите по фото,что там есть эти 62°?Это какая степень получается?третья? Я почитала про эту болезнь,пишут что после 60 градусов назначают операции.Я просто не понимаю,зачем оперировать такую спину.


На форуме есть рентгенолог с независимым мнением. Можете его попросить описать. 
У хирургов оперируют. 
У консерваторов в корсет одевают. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> Мне казалось,оперируются,когда прям явный горб.Или там могут быть какие-то внутренние проблемы?


Оперируют именно проблемы или предупреждают проблемы.
Горб - понятие красоты.



Муза04 написал(а):


> Доктор скажите пожалуйста,нам кроме сердца нужно что-то еще проверить,может какие-то анализы сдать?


Легкие. Функция, но мало кто может.



Муза04 написал(а):


> Говорят ,что болезнь генетическая,но не у меня ,ни у мужа нет горбика.


Тут возможно когда у ребенка по минусу от каждого превращается с плюс. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> И еще,скажите,сколько позвонков на снимке имеют клиновидную форму?


Не важно.



Муза04 написал(а):


> Вы простите,что я отнимаю ваше время кучей вопросов,но просто наш врач мне ничего толком не объяснил.Про короткую ногу вообще ничего не сказал.


Для хирурга не очень важно. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> До этог еще один врач осматривал его ноги,сказал,что одинаковые.Неужели у нас настолько некомпетентные врачи!


Может еще не было. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> А если ноги разные,ему нужна стелька под короткую ногу или что?


Конечно. 



Муза04 написал(а):


> Или стелька наоборот зафиксирует эту разницу ног?


Так стелька наполовину разницы. Чтобы и не зафиксировало, но и чтобы не так сильно отрицательно влияло.
Именно так и делается. 
Нужно и стельку.
И гимнастику отдельно на ногу, и стимуляция ростковых зон массажем, и массаж на спазмированные мышцы, и стимуляция ослабленных мышц, и мануальная коррекция, и специальная асимметричная гимнастика.

Гимнастика Катарины Шрот в Азербайджане есть?
Корсетолечение в Азербайджане есть?


----------



## Maus1984 (17 Фев 2022)

А что вам говорит рентгенолог, есть клиновидные позвонки или нет?Я вот не вижу особо. Если нет,  тренировками можно исправить, зоны роста не закрылись


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2022)

Maus1984 написал(а):


> А что вам говорит рентгенолог, есть клиновидные позвонки или нет?Я вот не вижу особо.






Maus1984 написал(а):


> Если нет,  тренировками можно исправить,


Нельзя исправить форму позвонков, можно исправить форму позвоночника.



Maus1984 написал(а):


> зоны роста не закрылись


По снимку не видно.


----------

